# Vietnamese: Một vài câu hỏi về bài hát «Đoàn Vệ Quốc Quân»



## Argon13

Xin chào.
Xin người việt làm ơn trả lời một vài câu hỏi của tôi về bài hát này:

*1.«Lạc Hồng»* là gì?
*2.«Nào có sá chi đâu ngày trở về»* nghĩa là gì?
*3.«có hay»*trong *«Đoàn quân Việt Nam có hay»* nghĩa là gì?
*4.«vị hùng anh»*_=_*«anh hùng»*?
*5.*Tôi dịch có đúng không: *«nhưng lòng không nề» → «but [our] souls do not fear(but there is no fear in our hearts)»*?

_Đoàn Vệ quốc quân một lần ra đi
Nào có sá chi đâu ngày trở về
Ra đi, ra đi bảo tồn sông núi
Ra đi, ra đi thà chết chớ lui

Cờ bay phất phới ngời màu Lạc Hồng
Kèn reo vang tiếng gọi dòng Lạc Hồng
Cùng Vệ quốc quân

Ra đi, ra đi theo hồn sông núi
Thù bao năm xưa có bao giờ nguôi
Dưới cờ oai nghiêm sao vàng bay
Đoàn quân Việt Nam có hay
Ngày xưa biết bao vị hùng anh
Quyết vì non sông ra tay bao lần
Ngày nay đoàn quân ta gắng làm sao
Giành quyền tự do hạnh phúc cho dân

Đoàn Vệ quốc quân một lần ra đi
Dù có gian nguy, nhưng lòng không nề
Ra đi, ra đi bảo tồn sông núi
Ra đi, ra đi thà chết chớ lui_


----------



## newname

Hi,

Lac Hong is our legendary ancestor.
'sa chi' means 'not mind'. 'Nào có sá chi đâu ngày trở về' = 'The soldiers do not mind if they die fighting the French'.
'hay' = 'biết'. 'Đoàn quân Việt Nam có hay' ='Do you, soldiers, know that ...'
Vị hùng anh = vị anh hùng. The song writer had to change the word order for rhyming reasons. Don't use 'vị hùng anh'. It's wrong.
'có sá chi' = 'không nề'. These are literary or old-fashioned. Now it's common to use ' không ngại'

Hope this helps.


----------



## Argon13

Thank you for your answers.

1.Where can I read more about this Lạc Hồng guy?    
2.So the literal translation of *«Nào - - - - - - có sá chi           - -  - [...]  - - - -đâu       - - ngày trở về»* is:
_- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - All of them - - don't mind - - - [if they] - -don't          - - -return _       ?


----------



## newname

I don't read history and I have forgotten a lot about our history. You can google, 'Lạc Hồng là gì' to find out.
Your translation is correct.

Bie.


----------



## Argon13

Xin chân thành cảm ơn.


----------



## t0iusq

- <*nhưng lòng không nề»  lòng không ngại khó khăn gian khổ 
*Ra đi ra đi bảo tồn sông núi mình thích nhất câu này trong bài hát


----------



## phongluuls

*1.«Lạc Hồng»* là gì?   
- Về từ này thì có nhiều lời giải thích: Lạc Hồng là chỉ nguồn gốc xa xưa của dân tộc Việt Nam cụ thể:
+ Thủy tổ của dân tộc ta là *Lạc Long Quân* mà *Lạc Long Quân* lại thuộc thị tộc *Hồng Bàng
*+ Từ xa xưa dân tộc ta còn có tên là Lạc Việt, sau này là Âu Lạc. Trong đó, con chim được khắc trên trống Đồng được thờ cúng được gọi là Chim Lạc. Chữ Hồng trong Hồng Bàng cũng có Bộ Điểu, Hồng là một giống chim quý.  Còn chữ Bàng có Bộ Long, cũng mang nghĩa nhắc nhở: Tổ tiên của họ Hồng  Bàng là con Rồng, cháu Chim (Chắc ngày xưa Hình ảnh Chim đồng nhất với  Tiên). 
Vậy nên dân ta hay ví mình là Con Rồng - Cháu Tiên hoặc Con Lạc - Cháu Hồng nhằm tự hào về nguồn gốc dân tộc.

*2.«Nào có sá chi đâu ngày trở về»* nghĩa là gì?
- Nghĩa là không quan trọng ngày trở về. "Nào có sá chi" là cụm từ để chỉ việc không ngần ngại trước khó khăn, gian khổ.

*3.«có hay»*trong *«Đoàn quân Việt Nam có hay»* nghĩa là gì?
- Là một câu hỏi nhưng ở đây thì nên hiểu theo nghĩa là câu cảm thán. Ý so sánh các vị anh hùng ngày xưa với bây giờ tuy khác thời đại nhưng cùng chung mục đích và lý tưởng. 

*4.«vị hùng anh»*_=_*«anh hùng»*?
- Nghĩa 2 từ là như nhau đơn giản là để đọc cho xuôi lời bài hát.

*5.*Tôi dịch có đúng không: *«nhưng lòng không nề» → «but [our] souls do not fear(but there is no fear in our hearts)»*?
- "Không nề" là viết tắt của "Không nề hà": tương tự ý trên "nào có sá chi" - không ngại khó, ngại khổ mà làm việc.


----------



## skyman2610

*phongluuls* giải thích những thắc mắc đó cũng khá chuẩn đó
khá khen ngợi bạn đó


----------



## newname

phongluuls said:


> *5.*Tôi dịch có đúng không: *«nhưng lòng không nề» → «but [our] souls do not fear(but there is no fear in our hearts)»*?
> - "Không nề" là viết tắt của "Không nề hà": tương tự ý trên "nào có sá chi" - không ngại khó, ngại khổ mà làm việc.



Fear = sợ, nên câu dịch của bạn nói quá đi mà không đúng nữa. Đi ra trận là cầm chắc cái chết, tuy vậy ai mà chẳng sợ chết. Người lính chỉ không ngại chết thôi vì họ đâu có quyền được lựa chọn nào khác.  Ví dụ:
-Nhà báo: Anh lính! Anh sợ chết không?
-Lính: Ai mà chằng sợ chết hả anh! Nhưng tôi không nề cái chết để tổ quốc tôi được tự do.
Không ngại # không sợ. Không ngại khó/khổ = sẵn lòng làm việc khó việc khổ.
Vậy nên 
không ngại/nề = not mind/willing to do là đúng nhất bạn à.


----------

